# Hans Rey bei GT auf der Eurobike



## GT-TEAM (13. August 2007)

Hans kommt am Donnerstag 30.August 2007 um 17.00 Uhr zur Zaskar Party am GT Stand vorbei. Weiter gibt es Autogrammstunden am Sonntag  02.September von 11-12 uhr und von 14 bis 15 uhr. Kommt alle vorbei!!


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. August 2007)

Hey, totgesagte leben länger... und damit meine ich nicht den Hans! ;-)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. August 2007)

danke für die info  !
hopst er auch ein bisschen mit dem neuen carbon zaskar rum


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2007)

Bringt Hans mein Jubi-Zaskar  mit?

Dann komme ich auch und er darf mir sein Autogramm aufs Oberrohr vom Zaskar schreiben! 

LG 
Manni


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2007)

Tolle Idee Manni. Dann kannst Du mich unterwegs auflesen  

Aber wie Sebastian ja schon gezeigt hat, sind die Jubi-Zaskars noch in der Mache Wir müssen also warten.


----------



## GT-TEAM (20. August 2007)

wer kommt denn jetzt genau am donnerstag um 17.00 uhr zur "20-Jahre Zaskar Party" vorbei. Hans würde geren mit euch ein bierchen zischen und fachsimpeln.


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> wer kommt denn jetzt genau am donnerstag um 17.00 uhr zur "20-Jahre Zaskar Party" vorbei. Hans würde geren mit euch ein bierchen zischen und fachsimpeln.



Das klingt ja sehr reizvoll, aber für mich wird das leider nichts. Für ein Bierchen sind mir knapp 1200 km zu weit  Aber Hans ist bei unserem Forumstreffen ein gern gesehener Gast. Ich wünsche für meinen Teil viel Erfolg bei der Messe.

P.S. Was ist an dem Gerücht dran, welches im Modell 2008-Thread steht, dass es das Force nicht in Deutschland geben soll?


----------



## GT-TEAM (20. August 2007)

Auf alle Fälle werden in Friedrichshafen alle Modelle ausgestellt. Sowohl das Forece als auch das Sanction. Weiter gibt es auch eine Carbon Fully, ein Zaskar Carbon, ein Road Bike in Carbon, ein DHI Pro, einen DHI Frame, einen BMX Carbon Frame, eine Damenline... Also bitte nicht immer nur das sehen was nicht ist. Schau dir doch erstmal die Modelle an, dann wirst du schon sehen was sich bei GT getan hat.


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2007)

Hallo, danke für die Info 
Leider ist Friedrichshafen sehr weit weg und ich würde auch gar keinen Urlaub bekommen.
Denn der Resturlaub ist für das GT-Forumstreffen 2007 verplant.


----------



## cleiende (20. August 2007)

Mal schauen, bin evtl. Mittwoch in ZH und könnte dann Friedrichshafen einbauen. 
Ich hätte auch einen "wichtigen" Grund vorbeizuschauen: Hans Rey darf dann endlich das Hans Rey-Poster signieren das ich von ihm auf der IFMA 1993 oder 1994 bekommen habe.
Allerdings mal unter der Woche einen Tag freinehmen und 700km fahren - nee, ich bin echt schon genug unterwegs.
Ich melde im Fall einer festen Zusage via PM.


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle werden in Friedrichshafen alle Modelle ausgestellt. Sowohl das Forece als auch das Sanction. Weiter gibt es auch eine Carbon Fully, ein Zaskar Carbon, ein Road Bike in Carbon, ein DHI Pro, einen DHI Frame, einen BMX Carbon Frame, eine Damenline... Also bitte nicht immer nur das sehen was nicht ist. Schau dir doch erstmal die Modelle an, dann wirst du schon sehen was sich bei GT getan hat.




Super, ich bin auch froh, dass sich bei GT wieder gewaltig etwas tut. Mit einem GT hat man sich immer von der Masse abgesetzt. Ich selber bin zur Zeit nicht am Force interessiert. Meine Frage diente nur dazu, um Klarheit zu schaffen. Und wer kann diese Frage besser beantworten als GT Deutschland persönlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. August 2007)

"Donnerstag bis Samstag: Nur für den Fachhandel!"


----------



## Bastieeeh (21. August 2007)

> Kommt alle vorbei!!





> wer kommt denn jetzt genau am donnerstag um 17.00 uhr zur "20-Jahre Zaskar Party" vorbei. Hans würde geren mit euch ein bierchen zischen und fachsimpeln.



Die Antwort ist ganz klar: Alle hier aus dem Forum, auf die "Fachbesucher" zutrifft... Also wahrscheinlich keiner der Fans, die sich ein Zusammentreffen mit dem GT-Team und Hans Rey wünschen...


----------



## cleiende (21. August 2007)

Leute, bremst Euch mal ein. Glaubt Ihr echt, daß man die kleine Hürde "Fachbesucher" nicht überwinden könnte wenn man schon eine freundliche und in gewisser Hinsicht auch exklusive Einladung bekommt? Ich bin mir sicher daß der Einladende da weiterhelfen könnte.
Fragt doch erstmal freundlich bevor Ihr loskoffert.


----------



## Kint (21. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> wer kommt denn jetzt genau am donnerstag um 17.00 uhr zur "20-Jahre Zaskar Party" vorbei. Hans würde geren mit euch ein bierchen zischen und fachsimpeln.



weisse taube ausm hut zaubern ? münze hinterm ohr hervorholen ? kein problem für team GT !!!

was denn hier auf einmal los ? werden wir jetzt ernst genommen ? dann muss ich mich aber ganz schnell davonmachen  

und sorry wäre ja definitiv was für mutters sohn aber urlaub und forumstreffen zehren an der mageren schatzkammer- selbst die vorgefundenen motten wurden schon an nachbars zwecks kriechtierfütterung verscherbelt........


----------



## Bastieeeh (21. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Leute, bremst Euch mal ein. Glaubt Ihr echt, daß man die kleine Hürde "Fachbesucher" nicht überwinden könnte wenn man schon eine freundliche und in gewisser Hinsicht auch exklusive Einladung bekommt? Ich bin mir sicher daß der Einladende da weiterhelfen könnte.
> Fragt doch erstmal freundlich bevor Ihr loskoffert.



Ich sehe hier nur einen, der "loskoffert"...

Und nun wieder on topic: @ Team-GT: Wie käme man denn in den Genuss einer Fachbesucher-Beförderung?


----------



## GT-Man (21. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> wer kommt denn jetzt genau am donnerstag um 17.00 uhr zur "20-Jahre Zaskar Party" vorbei. Hans würde geren mit euch ein bierchen zischen und fachsimpeln.



Wäre fantastisch ....   .... nur leider keine Zeit, um mal schnell von Berlin zur Eurobike zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (21. August 2007)

das würde mich wirklich unglaublich freuen...
warum ist sowas nicht mal in hamburg oder hannover oder so?
denn die 250 euro bahnticket und die 18 stunden fahrt sind leider auch für mich ein nicht ignorierbarer hinderungsgrund.
schade!
there's always next year...


----------



## GT-TEAM (21. August 2007)

Sei doch bitte nicht gleich so negativ. am sonntag ist endverbrauchertag in friedrichshafen und da kommt hans zweimal an den gt stand.


----------



## korat (21. August 2007)

ich bin doch nicht negativ  
ich finde es wirklich sehr schade und würde sehr gern kommen, aber aus dem hohen norden ist es leider einfach zu weit.


----------



## GT-TEAM (22. August 2007)

sorry, ich habe den bastieeh gemeint mit seinem kommentar von gestern 12.51 uhr.


----------



## versus (22. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> sorry, ich habe den bastieeh gemeint mit seinem kommentar von gestern 12.51 uhr.



glaube mir, jeder hier würde sicher gerne bei einer zaskar-party mit hans und  auch EUCH / DIR dabei sein. 
ich fände es prima auch zu dem nick GT - TEAM ein gesicht zu kennen.
das würde sicher auch zur besseren verständigung hier im forum sorgen wenn man sich mal live sehen könnte.
nur unter der woche ist es für mich und die meisten anderen kaum möglich so weit zu fahren.
nimms bitte nicht krumm, wenn ein paar leute auf eine einladung zu einer party, auf die man als nicht-händler aber nicht gelangen kann, ein wenig verärgert reagieren.

ich finde es auf jeden fall prima zumindest mal öfter wieder was von GT direkt zu lesen


----------



## GT-TEAM (22. August 2007)

Alles klar. Nur noch mal zum Verständnis. Hans kommt auch am Sonntag zum Endverbrauchertag. Da haben wir dann gleich zwei autogrammstunden mit ihm organisiert und zwar von 11-12 uhr und von 14-15 uhr. ansonsten kannst du mir glauben, dass wir uns ein bein ausreissen um gt wieder richtig voranzutreiben. ich denke das resultat lässt sich auch klar erkennen. top testergebnis in den letzten monaten für das carbon fully und für das id4 3.0. Dazu eine berichterstattung in allen magazinen, bsn, mtb, bike, mtbrider,... und wenn du die neuen produkte 2008 dir live anschaun kannst dann bin ich mir sicher, dass es dich umhaut. als schmankerl ein zaskar carbon im tt design!, oder ein rennrad carbon, oder das neue dhi pro, das sanction, carbon bmx frame,... oder, oder, oder.... das gt programm gibt es auch noch in köln auf der ifma zu sehen und dort sind die endverbrauchertage am samstag und am sonntag, wie du siehst viele gelegenheiten, no more excuses und wenn alle stricke reissen einfach deinen händler vor ort nerven, dass er wieder mehr mit gt macht.
see you


----------



## Manuel78 (22. August 2007)

.....denke ich schau mal am Sonntag vorbei, ist ja nicht weit von mir!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (22. August 2007)

Ja, ist schade das es so weit von uns (Hamburg) entfernt ist. Natürlich würde ich gerne die neuen Modelle sehen und mir von Hans ein Autogramm holen. 

Aber:

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir das Gesicht von GT-Team beim Forumstreffen in Bad Karlshafen kennenlernen könnten? 

Übrigens, ich finde auch das es wirklich vorwärts geht mit unserer Marke. Jetzt noch ein gutes Händlernetz und GT hat auch was von den neuen Modellen, nämlich Verkaufserfolge. Das ist, so denke ich, für die Zukunft enorm wichtig. 

Ich freue mich auf die neuen Modelle. Vielleicht kann ich zur IFMA, wenn nicht, kann ich hoffentlich irgendwann mal in Hamburg einen GT Händler finden (der auch ein paar neue Modelle da hat...) 

Grüße ans komplette GT-Team ,
Manni


----------



## GT-TEAM (23. August 2007)

hast du es schon mal bei minks in der osterstrasse probiert?


----------



## GT-TEAM (23. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Leute, bremst Euch mal ein. Glaubt Ihr echt, daß man die kleine Hürde "Fachbesucher" nicht überwinden könnte wenn man schon eine freundliche und in gewisser Hinsicht auch exklusive Einladung bekommt? Ich bin mir sicher daß der Einladende da weiterhelfen könnte.
> Fragt doch erstmal freundlich bevor Ihr loskoffert.



Ich habe hier 4 tageseintrittskarten für die eurobike liegen. die ersten beiden, die im forum mit adresse antworten bekommen je 2 stk. viel erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (23. August 2007)

Na dann beeilt euch mal fein - ich kann leider nicht...

P.S.: Ein tolles Angebot seitens des GT-Teams!


----------



## Manni1599 (23. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> hast du es schon mal bei minks in der osterstrasse probiert?



Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht. Kingmoe hatte mir das auch schon nahegelegt. 

Werde die Tage mal dort reinschauen.  

Vielen dank für den Tipp!


----------



## kingmoe (23. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> hast du es schon mal bei minks in der osterstrasse probiert?



Ich bin da fast jeden Tag, die sind nett, kompetent (fahren selber GTs) und besorgen im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten (ist halt ein recht kleiner Shop) alles, was sie ranschaffen können. Allerdings können sie nicht alle (teuren) Modelle vorrätig haben. Verschiedene Hardtails, BMX und i-Drives sind momentan im Laden zu sehen.


----------



## Manuel78 (23. August 2007)

.....jetzt bin ich sicher schon zuspät...probiers aber trotzdem

GT-TEAM wenn noch zwei Karten hast herdamit

Manuel Gerspach
Bühleg 8
79730 Murg


----------



## GT-TEAM (24. August 2007)

zwei karten sind unterwegs... viel spass


----------



## Manuel78 (24. August 2007)

....das isch ja supi 
Danke


----------



## Oh-Markus (25. August 2007)

Hi hi,
gibts noch 2 Karten ?

Hier meine Adresse

Markus Deppert
Tegelbergstraße 2
73329 Kuchen


----------



## GT-TEAM (26. August 2007)

die karten gehen am montag raus. viel spass und komm melde dich bitte bei der ankunft in halle a6 stand 400 bei gt.


----------



## versus (26. August 2007)

viel spass euch beiden und *FOTOS MACHEN UND HIER EINSTELLEN ! ! !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (26. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> viel spass euch beiden und *FOTOS MACHEN UND HIER EINSTELLEN ! ! !*



Dito.


----------



## GT-Man (27. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> viel spass euch beiden und *FOTOS MACHEN UND HIER EINSTELLEN ! ! !*



Genau, erweist Euch der Karten würdig!


----------



## Kruko (31. August 2007)

Wie war den gestern die Fete?? 

*Hoffe doch sehr, dass die ersten Fotos bald eingestellt werden*


----------



## Manuel78 (31. August 2007)

*.....also ich fahr erst am Sonntag in.....und wieso Bilder 
werd doch keine Bilder machen....wer was sehn will muss scho selber hin*


----------



## oldman (31. August 2007)

Manuel78 schrieb:


> *.....also ich fahr erst am Sonntag in.....und wieso Bilder
> werd doch keine Bilder machen....wer was sehn will muss scho selber hin*



für solche geschmacklosen spässe gibt's normalerweise einen körperlichen tadel


----------



## bikehumanumest (31. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wie war den gestern die Fete??
> 
> *Hoffe doch sehr, dass die ersten Fotos bald eingestellt werden*



also war wohl ganz nett was los auf der fete, es gab freibier etc... und ein ganz lieber jugendlicher fan von mir, der weiß dass ich auch gt mag hat mir was mitgebracht...deshalb vermute ich mal dass hans no way vor ort war...





jo(e) achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel78 (3. September 2007)

_*....so war also gestern mit nem Kolleg auf der Eurobike in friedrichshafen!!!
...war mal wieder viel los aber es hat sich gelohnt, wie man an den meisten Ständen sehen konnte ist Carbon voll im kommen, es dreht sich also alles ums Gewichtsparen, man merks gans besonders an den Preisen

Ein absolutes Supi  geht natürlich an GT-TEAM!!!
....hat uns bei Kaffee uns Saft im VIP-Bereich empfangen und nach einem schwätzchen alle Neuheiten an den einzelnen Bikes erklärt 
Hierzu nochmal vielen Dank an GT-Team 

....achja Bilder gibts natürlich auch, hat aber mein Kolleg gemacht der sie dann in einem neuen Fred zeigt*_


----------



## versus (3. September 2007)

prima! ich bin gespannt ! ! !


----------



## Kruko (3. September 2007)

Supi,

lass uns nicht zu lange warten


----------



## MEGATEC (3. September 2007)

Hier bitte : 
GT Bilder EUROBIKE 07


----------



## GT-TEAM (10. September 2007)

Manuel78 schrieb:


> _*....so war also gestern mit nem Kolleg auf der Eurobike in friedrichshafen!!!
> ...war mal wieder viel los aber es hat sich gelohnt, wie man an den meisten Ständen sehen konnte ist Carbon voll im kommen, es dreht sich also alles ums Gewichtsparen, man merks gans besonders an den Preisen
> 
> Ein absolutes Supi  geht natürlich an GT-TEAM!!!
> ...



Manuel78, auch danke an dich. Auf eine Zukunft in GT.


----------



## jedinightmare (24. September 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AxoQC9hpI4

sechs Minuten das Neuste!


----------

